# an interesting read I found for DIY planters



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Control of Algae in Planted Aquaria

Contains a study written by a couple guys that were researching Algae growth and the effects of various chemicals. Also contains a recipe for extremely cheap DIY fertilizer.


----------

